# Thru the glass ceiling



## janok (Jan 20, 2012)

Greenhouse at the abandoned garden center. The trees are eager to escape. 




Abandoned greenhouse by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice sky Janok!


----------



## janok (Jan 20, 2012)

;-)


----------

